# Judge Overrules Sinnott and bows to Rollins



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*"These things happened. They were glorious and they changed the world... and then we fucked up the end game. "*
*~Charlie Wilson*
Douchehack Judge Overrules Real Judge, Sides With Rachael Rollins After She Smeared Judge Sinnott All Week, Drops Charges Against Antifa Who Assaulted Cops


----------

